

Best way to inform people about your web startup - Advice pls - sammville

I started a web start-up recently which focuses on the blogging community. I want to know the best way to let people know that we exist. Thinking of a press release, contacting bloggers, advertising. Contacting bloggers is a very slow and tedious process which has yielded no result. Pls advice. Thanks HN members
======
knoxos
I had good experience with twitter and facebook (if it is a B2C product) in
the past. Press release is also important, but in the past most of related big
internet sites ignored our press releases - I think you need to figure out who
(responsibly person) to send your pr (e.g. at techcrunch, heise, TR etc...) to
be not ignored. If you have a physical product a good way to promote it is to
send it to related bloggers and internet sites to test your product.

~~~
sammville
Thanks for the advice. It is an advertising network to help website owners
sell directly to advertisers. I doubt techcrunch an other big pr sites would
want to cover us. I was thinking of a paid pr release.

------
iworkforthem
Probably start with the influential bloggers first, a post from them it's
worth many hours of working doing it yourself.

